# Cronjob mit PLESK mit einem passwortgeschützten Ordner



## Schumiel (3. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich lasse einige Ordner über die PLESK-Funktion "Passwortgeschütztes Verzeichnis" sichern.

Nun möchte ich über PLESK Cronjobs (Geplante Aufgaben) durchführen lassen. Das klappt auch hervorragend.

Beispiel:

```
wget http://www.domain.de/cron/test.php --spider
```

Wenn ich aber nun durch PLESK den "cron"-Ordner schützen lasse, dann funktioniert der Cronjob nicht mehr.

Was muss ich dazu ändern?


----------

